# 2005 walleye hatch



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey has anyone seen anything about the walleye hatch this year on lake eire? How about the inland lakes? I know berlin walleyes do ok year to year. Has the dnr filed that report yet?
Good fishing to ya,
Brad


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Rumor has it that the walleye hatch was less than average but that we had an awesome hatch of white perch and sheephead. Yippee Aye Ay

The good thing is that there are plenty of perch for the walleye to eat!


----------

